# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون الأسلحة و الذخائر المصري

## الايمان

*قانون 394 لسنة 1954* *فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر*باسم الأمةرئيس الجمهوريةبعد الاطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 10 من فبراير سنة 1953 من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وقائد ثورة الجيش . 
وعلى الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 18 من يونيه سنة 1953 . 
وعلى الأمر العالى الصادر فى 27 / 4 / 1905 بتنفيذ جدول الأسلحة والأدوات والذخائر المرخص بادخالها فى القطر المصرى ولائحة البوليس المختصمة بالاتجار بها . 
وعلى القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1949 بشأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانون رقم 475 لسنة 1953 . 
*الباب الأول  فى إحراز الأسلحة وذخائرها وحيازتها*مادة 1
 يحظر بغير ترخيص من وزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه حيازة أو إحراز الأسلحة النارية المبينة بالجدول رقم 2 وبالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 وكذلك الأسلحة البيضاء المبينة فى الجدول رقم 1 المرافق . 
لا يجوز بأى حال الترخيص فى الأسلحة المبينة فى القسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 ، وكاتمات أو مخفضات الصوت ، والتلسكوبات التى تركب على الأسلحة النارية . 
ولوزير الداخلية بقرار منه تعديل الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالإضافة أو الحذف عدا الأسلحة المبينة بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 فلا يكون التعديل فيها الا بالإضافة . 
مادة 2
يسرى الترخيص من تاريخ صدوره وينتهى فى آخر ديسمبر من السنة الثالثة بما ذلك سنة الاصدار ، ويكون تجديد الترخيص لمدة ثلاث سنوات . 
 أما التراخيص التى تمنح للسائحين فتكون لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر . 
 وفى جميع الأحوال لا تتغير مدة سريان الترخيص عند إضافة أسلحة جديدة اليه . 
مادة 3
الترخيص شخصى فلا يجوز تسليم السلاح موضوع الترخيص إلى الغير قبل الحصول على ترخيص فى ذلك طبقاً للمادة الأولى . 
مادة 4
لوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه رفض الترخيص أو تقصير مدته أو قصره على أنواع معينة من الأسلحة أو تقييده بأى شرط يراه . 
وله سحب الترخيص مؤقتأ أو إلغاءه ويكون قرار الوزير برفض منح الترخيص أو سحبه أو إلغاءه مسببأ . 
وعلى المرخص له فى حالتى السحب والالغاء أن يسلم السلاح إلى مقر البوليس الذى يقع فى دائرته محل إقامته وله أن يتصرف فيه بالبيع أو بغيره من التصرفات إلى شخص مرخص له فى حيازته أو تجارته أو صناعته خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ إعلانه بالالغاء أو السحب ما لم ينص فى القرار على تسليمه فورا إلى مقر البوليس الذى يحدده وللمرخص له أن يتصرف فى السلاح الذى أودعه بقسم البوليس خلال سنة من تاريخ تسليمه إلى البوليس فإذا لم يتيسر له التصرف خلال هذه المدة اعتبر ذلك تنازلا منه للدولة عن ملكية السلاح وسقط حقه فى التعويض وتحسب مدة السنة بالنسبة إلى القصر وعديمى الأهلية اعتبارأ من تاريخ إذن الجهات المختصة بالتصرف فى السلاح . 
وتخصص الأسلحة التى آلت إلى الدولة ، لوزارة الداخلية . 
مادة 5* ( البند 7من المادة  مستبدل بالقانون 162 لسنة 2003 )*
يعفى من الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى :
1 - الوزراء الحاليون والسابقون . 
2- موظفو الحكومة العاملون المعينون بأوامر جمهورية أو بمراسيم أو فى الدرجة الأولى وكذلك الضباط العاملون . 
3 - موظفو الحكومة السابقون المدنيون والعسكريون من درجة مدير عام أو من رتبة لواء فأعلى . 
4 - مديرو الأقاليم والمحافظون الحاليون والسابقون . 
5 - أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسى والقنصلى المصريون والأجانب بشرط المعاملة بالمثل . 
6 - موظفو المخابرات الذين يشغلون وظائف المخابرات المنصوص عليها فى المادة التاسعة فقرة أولى من القانون رقم 323 لسنة 1955 . 
 7 - أعضاء مجلس الشعب الحاليون والسابقون . 
 وعلى هؤلاء جميعا أنم يقدموا خلال شهر من تاريخ حصولهم على الأسلحة بيانا بعددها وأوصافها إلى مقر البوليس الذى يقع فى دائرته محل اقامتهم وتسلم إلى كل من قدم البيان المذكور شهادة بذلك وعليهم الإبلاغ كذلك عن كل تعبير يطرأ على هذه البيانات خلال شهر من التغيير . 
ولوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه إسقاط الإعفاء ويسرى فى شأن الإسقاط أحكام الالغاء المنصوص عليها فى المادة الرابعة .
مادة 6
لا يجوز حيازة أو إحراز الذخائر التى تستعمل فى الأسلحة الا لمن كان مرخصا له فى حيازة السلاح وإحرازه وكانت متعلقة بالأسلحة المرخص بها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 7
لا يجوز منح الترخيص بحيازة السلاح أو إحرازه المنصوص عليه فى المادة 1 من هذا القانون إلى : 
 أ - من تقل سنة عن 21 سنة ميلادية . 
 ب - من حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية وكذلك من حكم عليه بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل فى جريمة من جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال أو العرض ، وكذلك من صدر عليه أكثر من مرة حكم بالحبس ولو لأقل من سنة فى إحدى هذه الجرائم . 
 ج - من حكم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية فى جريمة مفرقعات أو اتجار فى المخدرات أو سرقة أو شروع فيها أو إخفاء أشياء مسروقة . 
 د - من حكم عليه فى جريمة من الجرائم الواردة فى البابين الأول والثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات . 
هـ - من حكم عليه فى أية جريمة استعمل فيها السلاح أو كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا أثناء ارتكابها متى كان حمله يعتبر ظرفا مشددا فيها . 
و - المتشردين والمشتبه فيهم والموضوعين تحت مراقبة الشرطة . 
ز - من ثبت إصابته بمرض عقلى أو نفسى . 
ح - من لا تتوافر فيه اللياقة الصحية اللازمة لحمل السلاح - وتحدد شروط اللياقة الصحية وإثبات توافرها بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 
ط - من لا يتوافر لديه ألالمام باحتياطات الأمن الواجبة عند التعامل مع السلاح ويحدد وزير الداخلية بقرار منه شروط احتياطات الأمن . 
 وفى جميع الأحوال يلغى الترخيص الممنوح إذا طرأ على المرخص له أحد الأسباب المشار إليها فى البنود من ب إلى ح من هذه المادة . 
مادة 8
لا تسرى أحكام هذا القانون الخاصة بحمل السلاح وإحرازه وحيازته على أسلحة الحكومة المسلمة إلى رجال القوة العاملة المأذون لهم فى حملها فى حدود القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها وطبقا لنصوصها . 
وكذلك لا تسرى هذه الأحكام على العمد ومشايخ البلاد والعزب بالنسبة لقطعة سلاح واحدة من الأسلحة المسموح الترخيص بحيازتها ، على أن يخطر عنها مركز أو قسم الشرطة التابع له طبقاً للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 5 .
مادة 9
لا يجوز الترخيص لشخصى فى حيازة أو إحراز أكثر من قطعتين من الأسلحة المبينة فى الجدول رقم 2 وقطعتين من الأسلحة المبينة بالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 ويسرى هذا القيد على فئات المعفين من الترخيص طبقاً للمادة الخامسة . 
 ويجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية فى حالات الضرورة التصريح بقطع تزيد على المقرر فى الفقرة السابقة . 
 وعلى من يوجد فى حيازته أسلحة تزيد على المسموح به أن يقدم طلبا خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون إلى وزير الداخلية للترخيص له فى كل زيادة فإذا رفض الترخيص بكل الأسلحة الزائدة أو ببعضها وجب عليه أن يسلمها إلى مقر البوليس التابع له محل إقامته خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إعلانه برفض الطلب بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم وصول على أن يكون له حق التصرف فيها طبقاً لأحكام المادة الرابعة .
مادة 9 مكـــــرراً
لا يجوز للشخص الحصول على أكثر من رخصة واحدة عن جميع الأسلحة المرخص له بحملها كما لا يجوز له الجمع بين شهادة الاعفاء والترخيص . 
مادة 10
يعتبر الترخيص ملغيا فى الأحوال الآتية : 
أ - فقد السلاح . 
ب - التصرف فى السلاح طبقاً للقانون . 
ج- الوفاة . 
 وتسرى على ذوى الشأن الأحكام الواردة فى الفقرات الثلاث الأخيرة من المادة 4 من هذا القانون على أن تكون مدة التصرف فى السلاح خمس سنوات . 
مادة 11
على كل من يكون لديه سلاح من الأسلحة المبينة بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 أن يقدمه لمقر البوليس الذى يقع فى دائرته محل إقامته خلال شهر من وقت العمل بهذا القانون . 
وعلى وزارة الداخلية أن تؤدى تعويضا مناسبا عن كل سلاح من هذه الأسلحة يقدم للبوليس إذا كان من قدمه مرخصا له به أو معفى من هذا الترخيص وقت العمل بهذا القانون . 
مادة 11 مكـــــرراً
لا يجوز حمل الأسلحة فى المحال العامة التى تسمح فيها بتقديم الخمور ولا فى الأمكنة التى يسمح فيها بلعب الميسر ولا فى المؤتمرات والاجتماعات و الأفراح . 
*الباب الثانى* *فى استيراد الأسلحة وذخائرها والاتجار بها وصنعها واصلاحها*مادة 12
لا يجوز بغير ترخيص خاص من وزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه استيراد الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة الأولى وذخائرها والاتجار بها أو صنعها أو اصلاحها ويبين فى الترخيص مكان سريانه ولا يجوز النزول عنه . 
 ولوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه رفض إعطائه كما له تقصير مدته أو قصره على أنواع معينة من الأسلحة والذخائر أو تقييده بما يراه من شروطه لمصلحة الأمن العام وله سحبه فى أى وقت أو إلغاءه على أن يكون قراره فى حالتى السحب والالغاء مسببا . 
مادة 13 
لا يجوز التصريح بالاتجار فى الأسلحة وذخائرها أو إصلاحها فى القرى . 
وتعتبر قرية فى حكم هذا القانون كل وحدة سكنية تعتبر قرية فى حكم القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1957 فى شأن العمد والمشايخ . 
 ويحظر التصريح بما ذكر فى الفقرة الأولى فى المدن والبنادر التى تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 
ويحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية عدد الرخص التى تخصص لكل محافظة أو مديرية والاشتراطات التى يرى ضرورة توافرها فى المحل  نقدا 
مادة 13 مكـــــرراً 
لا يجوز التصريح بإنشاء مصانع الأسلحة والذخائر الا بعد الحصول على موافقة وزارتى الحربية والشئون البلدية والقروية على الموقع . 
مادة 14
على المرخص له الاتجار فى الأسلحة أو ذخائرها أن يمسك دفترين لكل من الأسلحة والذخائر الآتية يقيد فى أحدهما الوارد منها وفى الثانى ما يتم فيها من تصرفات : 
أ - الأسلحة النارية عير المششخنة . 
ب - الأسلحة النارية المششخنة المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 . 
ج - ذخيرة الأسلحة النارية غير المششخنة . 
د - ذخيرة الأسلحة المششخنة والأوتوماتيكية بما فيها المسدسات . 
هـ - أجزاء الأسلحة . 
مادة 15 
يشترط أن تتوافر فى طالب الترخيص فى صنع الأسلحة أو ذخائرها أو إصلاحها أو الاتجار بها أو استيرادها بالإضافة إلى الشروط المبينة فى المادة 7 من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية : 
أ - أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة . 
ب - أن يكون ملما بالقراءة والكتابة يعرف الحروف والأرقام الافرنجية . 
ج - الا يكون قد سبق الحكم بافلاسه بالتدليس أو فى جريمة جواهر مخدرة . 
د - أن يحصل على ترخيص طبقاً لقانون المحال العامة والخطرة والمقلقة للراحة . 
هـ - أن يودع خزانة مديرية الأمن التابع لها بصفة تأمين مبلغ ألف جنيه فى حالة الاتجار ومائتى جنيه فى حالة الإصلاح . 
و- أن يجتاز اختبارا خاصا تحدد مواده وشروطه بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 
مادة 16
تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية الكمية التى يسمح بها سنويا للمستورد أو التأجير من الأسلحة المبينة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 وكذلك الذخائر اللازمة لها . 
مادة 17
يسرى التصريح بالكميات المصرح باستيرادها لمدة ستة أشهر ويجوز مدها ستة أشهر أخرى . 
ويصادر إداريا كل سلاح أو ذخيرة استورد بدون ترخيص سابق من وزارة الداخلية . 
مادة 18
لا يجوز منح الترخيص لمحال الاتجار فى الأسلحة وذخائرها فى الميادين والشوارع والطرقات التى تعين بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 
مادة 18 مكـــــرراً 
لا يجوز الجمع بين تجارة الأسلحة وذخائرها وإصلاحها فى محل واحد . 
مادة 19 
يشترط فيمن يرخص له فى إصلاح الأسلحة علاوة على الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابعة ما يأتى : 
أ - أن يكون محمود السيرة . 
ب - أن يجتاز بنجاح امتحانا تعين مواده وشروط النجاح فيه والجهة التى تتولاه بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 
ج - أن يودع خزانة المحافظة أو المديرية مبلغ عشرون جنيها بصفة تأمين نقدا أو بكتاب ضمان صادر من بنك معتمد أو تأمين من إحدى شركات التأمين . 
مادة 20
يحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية عدد مصلحى الأسلحة " التوفكجية " الذين يسمح لهم بالترخيص فى كل محافظة أو مديرية . 
مادة 21
على المرخص له فى إصلاح الأسلحة أن يمسك دفترين أحدهما للوارد يقيد فيه كل ما يرد من الأسلحة أو أجزائها لاصلاح والثانى للصادر يقيد فيه كل ما يسلم من الأسلحة على أن يوقعه صاحب السلاح بالتسليم . 
مادة 22
لا يجوز الترخيص فى إدارة مصنع للاسلحة أو الذخائر الا بعد استيفاء الشروط التى يقررها وزير الداخلية والشئون البلدية والقروية أو من ينيبه كل منهما . 
مادة 23
تكون الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون طبقاً للنماذج التى تقررها وزارة الداخلية ومرقومة بأرقام مسلسلة ومختومة بخاتم المحافظة أو المديرية . 
مادة 24
لا يجوز نقل الأسلحة أو الذخائر من جهة إلى أخرى بغير ترخيص خاص من المحافظ أو المدير الذى يقع فى دائرة اختصاصه الجهة المنقولة منها الأسلحة أو الذخائر ويبين فى الترخيص كمية الأسلحة أو الذخائر المرخص فى نقلها والجهة المنقولة منها والجهة المنقولة إليها واسم كل من الراسل والمرسل إليه وكذا خط السير ووقت النقل وأية شروط أخرى يرى فرضها لمصلحة الأمن العام . 
 وتضبط الأسلحة والذخائر التى تنقل بغير ترخيص وتصادر إداريا . 
الباب الثالث العقوبات وأحكام عامةمادة 25 
.…………… ملغاة
مادة 25 مكـــــرراً 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيها ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأسلحة البيضاء المبينة بالجدول رقم ( 1 ) . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تقل عن شهرين وغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ألف جنيه إذا كانت حيازة أو إحراز تلك الأسلحة فى أماكن التجمعات أو وسائل النقل أو اماكن العبادة . 
مادة 26 
يعاقب بالسجن وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من يحوز أو يحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها بالجدول رقم ( 2 ) المر افق . 
ويعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من يحوز أو يحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها بالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم ( 3 ) المرافق . 
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، إذا كان الجانى حائزا أو محرزا بالذات أو بالواسطة سلاحا من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم ( 3 ) . 
ولا يجوز تطبيق المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات بالنسبة للعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات الثلاث السابقة إذا كان الجانى من الأشخاص المذكورين فى البنود من " ب " إلى " و " من المادة 7 . 
ويعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيها كل من يحوز أو يحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأسلحة المنصوص عليها بالجدولين ( 2 ، 3 ) 
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إذا كان الجانى من الأشخاص المذكورين فى البنود من " ب " إلى " و " من المادة 7 من هذا القانون . 
ومع عدم الاخلال بأحكام الباب الثانى مكرراً من قانون العقوبات تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو المؤبدة لمن حاز أو أحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 1 من هذا القانون أو ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأسلحة المشار إليها أو مفرقعات وذلك فى أحد أماكن التجمعات أو وسائل النقل العام أو أماكن العبادة ، وتكون العقوبة بالإعدام إذا كانت حيازة أو إحراز تلك الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المفرقعات بقصد استعمالها فى أى نشاط يخل بالأمن العام أو بالنظام العام أو بقصد المساس بنظام الحكم أو مبادئ الدستور أو النظم الأساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية أو بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلام الاجتماعى . 
مادة 27
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين جنيها أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من خالف أحكام المادة الخامسة . 
مادة 28
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن " مائة جنيه " ولا تزيد على " خمسمائة جنيه " كل من اتجر أو استورد أو صنع بغير ترخيص الأسلحة البيضاء المبينة بالجدول رقم ( 1 ) . 
ويعاقب بالسجن بغرامة لا تقل عن " خمسمائة جنيه " ولا تجاوز " ألف جنية " كل من أتجر أو استورد أو صنع أو أصلح بغير ترخيص سلاحا ناريا من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها فى الجدول رقم ( 2 ) . 
 وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشافة المؤقتة إذا كان السلاح مما نص عليه فى البند ( أ ) من القسم الأول من الجدول رقم ( 3 ) ، وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا كان السلاح مما نص عليه فى البند ( ب ) من القسم الأول أو فى القسم الثانى من الجدول رقم ( 3 ) . 
مادة 28 مكـــــرراً
إذا لم يتقدم المرخص له بطلب تجديد قبل نهاية مدة الترخيص بشهر ، يخطر بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول ليتقدم بطلب التجديد خلال تلك المدة . 
ويعاقب كل من يحوز أو بحرز سلاحا انتهت مدة الترخيص له به لعدم تقديمه طلب التجديد فى الميعاد بغرامة لا تقل عن " عشرة جنيهات " ولا تزيد على " خمسين جنيها " إذا لم يسلم سلاحه فور انتهاء الترخيص . 
وإذا انقضت مدة ستة أشهر دون تسليم السلاح أو تجديد الترخيص به تكون العقوبة الغرامة التى لا تقل عن " خمسين جنيها " ولا تزيد على " 500 جنيه " . 
 وإذا زادت تلك المدة على سنة تضاعف تلك الغرامة . 
مادة 29
كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز " عشرة جنيهات " أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
مادة 30
يحكم - فى غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة 28 مكرراً - بمصادرة الأسلحة والذخائر موضوع الجريمة وذلك علاوة على العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى المواد السابقة . 
وتخصص الأسلحة التى آلت إلى الدولة ، لوزارة الداخلية . 
مادة 31
يعفى من العقاب الاشخاص الذين يحوزون أو يحرزون أسلحة أو ذخائر على وجه مخالف لأحكام هذا القانون فى تاريخ العمل به إذا طلبوا الترخيص فيها خلال شهر من هذا التاريخ أو قاموا خلال هذه الفترة بتسليم ما لديهم منها إلى مقر البوليس الذى يتبعه محل اقامتهم أو بتقديم الإخطار المنصوص عليه فى المادة الخامسة كما يعفون من العقوبات المقررة لأية جنحة تكون قد وقعت منهم فى سبيل الحصول على تلك الأشياء .
مادة 31 ( أ )
يعفى من العقاب كل من يحوز أو يحرز بغير ترخيص أسلحة نارية أو ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأسلحة المذكورة فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون إذا قام بتسليم تلك الأسلحة والذخائر إلى مكتب البوليس فى محل إقامته خلال مدة تنتهى يوم 15 / 2 / 1954 كما يعفى كذلك من العقوبات المترتبة على سرقة تلك الأسلحة والذخائر أو على إخفاء تلك الأشياء المسروقة . 
ولا يسرى هلت ا الإعفاء على كل من تم ضبطه حائزا أو محرزا لأسلحة نارية أو ذخائر بغير ترخيص قبل بدء سريان هذا القانون . 
مادة 31 ( ب )
يعاقب كل عمدة أو شيخ تضبط فى دائرته أسلحة أو ذخائر لم يسلمها حائزها تنفيذا لأحكام المادة السابعة بغرامة قدرها " أربعون جنيها " إذا ثبت علمه بوجودها ولم يبلغ عنها وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد الأسلحة المضبوطة . 
مادة 31 ( ج )
تصرف بالطريقة الإدارية مكافأة مالية قدرها " عشرون جنيها " لكل شخص يرشد عن سلاح أو أكثر من الأسلحة الصالحة للاستعمال أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات ولم تسلم تطبيقا لأحكام المادة 31 / أ متى أدى إرشاده إلى ضبط هذه الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المفرقعات وصدر الحكم بالإدانة فيها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 32
يكون لموظفى قسم الرخص بمصلحة الأمن العام الذين يندبهم وزير الداخلية صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات التى تصدر تنفيذا له . ولهم ولسائر مأموري الضبط القضائي حق دخول محال صنع الأسلحة والذخائر أو إصلاحها أو الاتجار بها لفحص الدفاتر وغيرها للتحقق من تنفيذ هذا القانون وإجراء التحريات اللازمة فيما يتعلق ببيع الأسلحة . 
مادة 33
يفرض رسم ترخيص قدره " مائتا قرش " عن السلاح الواحد فإذا تعددت الأسلحة يفرض رسم قدره " مائة قرش " عن كل سلاح آخر . 
يكون رسم الترخيص " أربعمائة قرش " عن السلاح الأول فإذا تعددت الأسلحة يكون الرسم " مائتى قرش " عن كل سلاح آخر ، ويكون الرسم " مائة قرش " عن الترخيص المؤقت للسائحين . 
ويكون رسم التجديد " ثلاثمائة قرش " عن السلاح الأول ، " ومائة وخمسين قرشا " عن كل سلاح آخر . 
 ويجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية إعفاء من يؤدى خدمات للأمن العام من رسوم الترخيص والتجديد . 
مادة 34
بفرض رسم قدره " مائة وخمسون جنيها " عن رخصة الاتجار فى الأسلحة أو ذخائرها أو صنعها وتجدد الرخصة كل ثلاث سنوات برسم قدره " خمسون جنيها " ، كما يفرض رسم ترخيص لإصلاح الأسلحة قدره " خمسة وعشرون جنيها " وتجدد الرخصة كل ثلاث سنوات برسم قدره " عشرة جنيهات " . 
مادة 35
على الأشخاص المرخص لهم فى الاتجار فى الأسلحة والذخيرة أو فى استيرادها أو إصلاحها أو صنعها أن يخطروا المحافظ أو المدير بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بجميع البيانات اللازمة عن محل تجارتهم وعن الأسلحة والذخائر الموجودة بها لتعطى لهم رخص طبقاً لهذا القانون فإذا لم يقدم الإخطار فى الميعاد اعتبرت تلك الرخص ملغاة . 
مادة 35 مكـــــرراً
تعتبر أسلحة نارية فى حكم هذا القانون أجزاء الأسلحة النارية المنصوص عليها بالجدولين 2 ، 3 وكاتمات أو خافضات الصوت والتلسكوبات المعدة لتركيبها للأسلحة النارية . ويعاقب على الاتجار فيها أو استيرادها أو صنعها أو إصلاحها بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون بذات العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذا الشأن على الأسلحة النارية الكاملة .
يسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة على حيازة أو إحراز الأجزاء الرئيسية للأسلحة النارية المبينة بالجدول رقم ( 4 ) المرافق ، أو كاتمات أو مخفضات الصوت والتليسكوبات التى تركب على الأسلحة المذكورة . 
مادة 36
يلغى الأمر العلى الصادر بتاريخ 27 / 4 / 1950 بتنفيذ جدول الأسلحة والأدوات والذخائر المرخص بإدخالها في القطر المصري ولائحة البوليس المختصة بالاتجار بها وكذلك القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1949 بشأن الأسلحة وذخائرها . 
مادة 37
على وزراء الداخلية والعدل والشئون البلدية والقروية كل فيما يخصه لتنفيذ هذا القانون ولوزير الداخلية إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره فى الجريدة الرسمية . 
 صدر بقصر الجمهورية في 8 ذي القعدة سنة 1373 " 8 يوليه سنة 1954 .

----------

